# New Tires - Touareg V8 2005



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

I currently have a set of Cooper tires at the standard size 255 R55 18. The tires handle very well and have treated me well over the past two years, but I only was able to get about 22,000 miles before they were completely bare. I'm looking for suggestions on any other brands that may last longer and not destroy my wallet in the process
Thanks in Advance,
-lo


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

Our Treg currently has 75K+ on it and I put Yokohama Geolanders on @ 28K.
I'm very happy to say that they still have 5K left to go. I think the key (as with any brand) is proper maintenance re: rotations every 5K, rebalance every 15K, etc...
I'm sure you can guess what I'll buy to replace them.


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (henrysko)*

Is this the tire you have?
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...1=yes
Do they ride smoothly or this more of an off-road tire?
-lo


----------



## KPG (May 4, 2009)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

Had an '04 v8 with dreadful OEM Continentals. They weren't right for the weight of the vehicle. Switched at 18,000 miles to Bridgestone Duellers and ran them to 60,000 miles when I traded the vehicle. They still had plenty of meat at that point - I was very happy with them


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

Yes. My original Pirelli's were loud after 10K miles. I couldn't wait to get rid of them.
The Yoko's are very quiet with exceptional handling characteristics. The mileage turned out a bonus as I consider 5600# of performance SUV a major strain for any tire. 
Of course, YMMV. Good Luck.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

I roll on Nokian WRG2
first Nokians gave me 46k...replaced a few k early due to planned heavy use, long trips


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (Jimbuffalo)*

I have 28k on my Nitto Terra Grapplers. They're awesome.


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

I just put on a set of Kumho Road Ventures for 150 a piece installed so far so good.


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (eraagentavi)*

I have Toyo Proxes for the las 35000 miles and thew will last for 5000 more I guess. They are low price tires, but very, very loud...I'll move to Michelin latituds as soon as I can.


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (crzytrg)*

So I'm down to a few top sellers. It looks like they have the same rating on tirerack (Rating 8.3).
Kumho's for $126:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
Bridgestone's for $195:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
They both have an equal rating and it seems like a lot of people like the Kumho's. The difference is $276, so the question is the Bridgestone's worth the extra capital?


----------



## WalkerStewart (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

I second the Toyo Proxes recommendation. I am at 39,000 miles on mine and will shortly buy another set of Proxes II for my 2004 V6 at a drive-out price of roughly $560 for all four. The Proxes have been superb. Great dry and wet traction. Very nice ride, much better than the OEM Michelins, which were a bit of a joke. 
The Proxes II are much cheaper than many other Egg tires, and the "II" is improved over the original. I never really noticed any undue noise at all but the "II" is designed to be quieter. I've compared a lot of others but it's the best for the $$. Any Discount Tire can order them and you can bargain with those guys if you're not bashful!
http://toyotires.com/tire/pattern/proxes-st-ii


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

I got the Kumho ecsta's in 265/60/18.
good tire so far after 10k only $110 a piece
Before I had goodyear fortera triple treds. VERY good tire. Lasted 60k


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (henrysko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henrysko* »_Our Treg currently has 75K+ on it and I put Yokohama Geolanders on @ 28K.
I'm very happy to say that they still have 5K left to go. I think the key (as with any brand) is proper maintenance re: rotations every 5K, rebalance every 15K, etc...
I'm sure you can guess what I'll buy to replace them.


I replaced the factory tires at 25K with Yokohama Geolanders. good grip and quiet. mileage is now at 59K with probably 10k(?) more to go


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (crzytrg)*

So I'm down to a few top sellers. It looks like they have the same rating on tirerack (Rating 8.3).
Kumho's for $126:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
Bridgestone's for $195:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
They both have an equal rating and it seems like a lot of people like the Kumho's. The difference is $276, so the question is the Bridgestone's worth the extra capital?


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

Treadwear rating on the Kumho is much higher than the Bridgestone, so with the longer life the cost difference is actually more. My son had Kumho on his SUV and liked them.
Another choice, with even higher treadwear rating is the Conti LX. I'm on my second set of these on my Treg and love them. Nothing like the oem Conti.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...uareg V8&autoModClar=Standard Model


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (crzytrg)*

So I'm down to a few top sellers. It looks like they have the same rating on tirerack (Rating 8.3).
Kumho's for $126:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
Bridgestone's for $195:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...Model
They both have an equal rating and it seems like a lot of people like the Kumho's. The difference is $276, so the question is the Bridgestone's worth the extra capital?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

I don't know anything about the Kumho so I can not comment there.
As far as the Bridgestone tires, I have ran them for 2 years and they have been an excellent all season tire. They do everything well and easily beat the factory tires.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (lodogg)*

We have no problem getting 55 - 60K on a set of Nokian WR SUV's on our 04. My information used to say the this size in a Nokian WR SUV has been discontinued, but my supplier had no problem ordering another set. Their information from Nokian did not indicate that they had been discontinued. I will continue to run WR SUV's for as long as I can still get them. Outstanding performance, handling and low noise levels.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:00 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (DicknNancy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DicknNancy* »_We have no problem getting 55 - 60K on a set of Nokian WR SUV's on our 04. My information used to say the this size in a Nokian WR SUV has been discontinued, but my supplier had no problem ordering another set. Their information from Nokian did not indicate that they had been discontinued. I will continue to run WR SUV's for as long as I can still get them. Outstanding performance, handling and low noise levels.

Ditto. Great tires.


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (nltomba)*

I have to say the Kumho Road Ventures performed great during the snowstorm we just had in NYC 16" i think. i was out driving the night of the storm absolutely no problems i was pushing it a little and the tires did their job, way better than the stock goodyears even when they were new.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (eraagentavi)*

why would somebody put a cheap Chinese tire on there touareg







get the nokians they will save you money in the long run. Also be a better pro-forming tire all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (joe buck)*

just because they are cheaper doesnt mean they are not better, im not a follower the main reason i own a Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (eraagentavi)*

Also Kuhmo isn't Chinese, it is Korean.


----------



## lodogg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (joe buck)*

The "Kumho Road Ventures" have been working great so far! We had 6-8 inches of snow last weekend and the tires held up just fine. The question is how will they handle the snow next year once they are seasoned.. Either way it was roughly $650 for all four tires and they seem pretty solid. The biggest question is will they get me close to 30+ k miles. I will keep the post alive in a year or so from now giving an update
-lo


----------



## dieselegg (Jun 7, 2009)

Ditto on the Nokians. On three Touaregs, I've had Dunlops, Pirellis, Falkens, Hankooks and am on my second set of Nokians. It's night and day. My wifes Tiguan is going to get a set as well. Well worth it.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (dieselegg)*

Ditto on the Nokians from me as well. On my 2nd set after 50K miles and find my speed control chimes going off regularly now (set at 96 MPH) because the ride is just so smooth. Scares the crap out of my husband so I back off out of respect for him


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (KKToureg)*

I went through Tire Factory Inc based in Lansing MI (800-576-1009) and they didn't charge for shipping or sales tax for CA. Paid $184 each for my 2004 V6 17". I really like their customer service - 5 years ago and again this past fall they took the time to tell me they appreciated my business and told me what had changed with the tire - yadayadayada. I never felt like I was being sold on anything.


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Tires - Touareg V8 2005 (joe buck)*

The company’s product development, administration and marketing functions are located in the Nokia facility in Finland. The company has two factories, one in the town of Nokia in Finland and the other one in Vsevolozhsk, Russia. The Russian factory is a new one; the operations started in the summer 2005. Certain products are produced as contract manufacturing in other tire manufacturers’ factories for example in the USA, Indonesia, Slovakia and* China*. Nokian Tyres has its own sales companies in Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Czech Republic, Russia and the USA.

dumbass








no one here says Nokians are not good tires but it took individuals to sway from the norm to try them, if I had the money and was considering not keeping my vehicle i would definetly look into purchasing the Nokians.


----------

